# Knife for Carving/Whittling



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

Years ago I purchased a 3 inch Sheffield blade from Indian Ridge Traders and made this small knife for general purpose carving, whittling and now slingshot making.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Pretty good that.









I use douk douk now cheap and easy to sharpen carbon steel also a good flint striker.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Beatiful Knife. I have a Boker Tree Brand Whittler that I carried around since the early 80's but know I have a case whittler that Minfolk sent me very good steel easy to sharpen and ultra sharp.


----------

